# Ok...so...



## M.e.j.b02-17

If a guy claims he loves you, and mikah , and wants to marry you one day etc, but wants to change ONE thing... :wacko:is he worth it?


----------



## x__amour

It depends. Usually someone who loves you accepts you for who you are, no matter what. 
What does he want to change?


----------



## AirForceWife7

^ What Shannon said. You shouldn't ever have to change in order to meet someone's standards as they see fit.


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Shannon i texted you

He pretty much wants me to be "skinnny" to his standards


----------



## AirForceWife7

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> Shannon i texted you
> 
> He pretty much wants me to be "skinnny" to his standards

:shock:

WTAF. Yous a hottie .. tell him you already have a boyfriend .. me :wedding: You look amazing just the way you are!


----------



## x__amour

Yep. Changed my mind. That is a big fat... NO. :growlmad:


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

He said it doesnt really suprise him that a single teen mom is fat..... :shock:


----------



## Mii

Not. Worth. Your. Breath! 



:growlmad: Guys like that are all about the physical attraction and once or if you dont get up to his "standards" hell be out looking for someone else, trust me Ive been there :nope:


----------



## bbyno1

Wouldn't bother talking to him again let alone thinking if his worth it or not.


----------



## annawrigley

Definitely NOT. Was gonna say yes, depending on what it was but something like that, no way. How can he love you if you don't look how he wants and wants you to change it :growlmad: Stupid boy


----------



## newmommy23

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> Shannon i texted you
> 
> He pretty much wants me to be "skinnny" to his standards

tell him to fuck off and die in a plane crash. :thumbup: he can't love you if he doesn't think you are as drop dead beautiful as you are.


----------



## newmommy23

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> He said it doesnt really suprise him that a single teen mom is fat..... :shock:

never mind, I'm driving up now to shoot him in the face. I'll have to stop to grab some Canadian derby girls to help.


----------



## annawrigley

This has made me angry for you lol. How did he tell you this?! Just like 'yo, lose weight and I'll love ya'... I can't get my head round it. Who does that?! Also who is it? ;)


----------



## sarah0108

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> He said it doesnt really suprise him that a single teen mom is fat..... :shock:

Oh hellll no :shock:

Boy needs a slap :growlmad:


----------



## wishuwerehere

He sounds like a complete and utter prick. Tell him where to go!


----------



## sarah0108

This has got me so mad for you hun!


----------



## mayb_baby

:shock:
NO that is not ok!
He doesn't 'love' you if he doesn't like the way you look, thinks your fat boy needs a kick in the teeth!


----------



## annawrigley

Also what does the single and teen part have to do with anything?!


----------



## mayb_baby

I know a few people that are like 'teen mums' are aloud to be fat they had a kid:dohh:
FAT:growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Rhio92

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> Shannon i texted you
> 
> He pretty much wants me to be "skinnny" to his standards

Tell him to take a running jump :hugs:


----------



## rileybaby

fuck that.. sounds like a prick to me !


----------



## 17thy

Um, no? Lol.


----------



## saitiffeh

You can do so much better! There are so many guys out there that would love to have you just as your are. You're so beautiful, and if he doesn't like you the way you are now, he doesn't deserve you!


----------



## Bexxx

:gun:
What a tosser!


----------



## Kiss_me_silly

I would delete his number, what a vain so & so!


----------



## amygwen

I would say HELL NO. He's not even worth any of your time IMO. What a dick. :nope:


----------



## rainbows_x

What an actual dick.

I wouldn't even bother talking to him again!


----------



## Hotbump

I wouldnt even speak to him EvER AGAIN! :grr: You are gorgeous melissa any guy would be lucky to go out with you :hugs: He is a stupid little boy who thinks that he is perfect, he really needs a slap on the face and I gladly would be the first one to give him one!


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

annawrigley said:


> This has made me angry for you lol. How did he tell you this?! Just like 'yo, lose weight and I'll love ya'... I can't get my head round it. Who does that?! Also who is it? ;)

His name is austin hes not on my fb though
He said " its unfortunate you didnt get your body back after mikah, maybe you should work on that, you'd just be my dream girl"
then he went off about how he loves who i am , & wants to marry me etc 




annawrigley said:


> Also what does the single and teen part have to do with anything?!

because our ex left us for a reason, why bother now.....:wacko: :grr: 



Hotbump said:


> I wouldnt even speak to him EvER AGAIN! :grr: You are gorgeous melissa any guy would be lucky to go out with you :hugs: He is a stupid little boy who thinks that he is perfect, he really needs a slap on the face and I gladly would be the first one to give him one!

thank-you :hugs::hugs:




sooo....who wants to marry & love me :cry:


----------



## Hotbump

i'll marry you melissa :winkwink:


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

You are already married


----------



## AriannasMama

WTF. I'd say helllllllll no, what a dick.

Melissa youz a hottie with a body, I'll marry you :winkwink:


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

AriannasMama said:


> WTF. I'd say helllllllll no, what a dick.
> 
> Melissa youz a hottie with a body, I'll marry you :winkwink:

Your taken :cry::cry::cry:


WHY ARE ALL THE GREAT WOMEN TAKEN


----------



## AriannasMama

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> WTF. I'd say helllllllll no, what a dick.
> 
> Melissa youz a hottie with a body, I'll marry you :winkwink:
> 
> Your taken :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> 
> WHY ARE ALL THE GREAT WOMEN TAKENClick to expand...

He doesn't have to know. :haha:


----------



## Leah_xx

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> He said it doesnt really suprise him that a single teen mom is fat..... :shock:

Ummm... WTH!?!?!?
What does being single teen mom have to do with anything??
Melissa you are beautiful. DO NOT change a thing.


----------



## Hotbump

darn it cari! i was going to say that lol


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

you big ol' hoes :winkwink:


----------



## annawrigley

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> WTF. I'd say helllllllll no, what a dick.
> 
> Melissa youz a hottie with a body, I'll marry you :winkwink:
> 
> Your taken :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> 
> WHY ARE ALL THE GREAT WOMEN TAKENClick to expand...

...Ahem ;)


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

anna , your shacking up with some guy in like 8 days or something , you dont want a single fat teen mom lol


----------



## Hotbump

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> you big ol' hoes :winkwink:

Who me?:angelnot:


----------



## Tanara

_Umm yeah.. NO. 

OH accepted me for my loss skin, my strech marks ect. Jez having a kids takes a toll on your body people can't just expect you to be some freaking super model. 

I would tell him " If you really love me and want to marry me you should accept me for all I am, and if you can't then you dont really love me.. and I'm not wasting my time. "

Honestly what kind of dink hole talks about a womans weight, whats happened to this world... 

Your Beautiful hun xx_


----------



## sarah0108

annawrigley said:


> M.e.j.b02-17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> WTF. I'd say helllllllll no, what a dick.
> 
> Melissa youz a hottie with a body, I'll marry you :winkwink:
> 
> Your taken :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> 
> WHY ARE ALL THE GREAT WOMEN TAKENClick to expand...
> 
> ...Ahem ;)Click to expand...

:flower: *over enthusiastic wave*


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Sarah , dtf?


----------



## sarah0108

Whats that? :rofl:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

that person sounds like a loser!! 
dont even talk to him when you have someone like JT to talk to :)


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

down to fuck ? lolololol

& yea rome :)


----------



## sarah0108

Hells yeah!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol one time i was really drunk and thought it would be funny to say Im DTF...who knows why? lol anyway i got alot of drinks bought for me and went home alone :haha: (after crying in my roommates cry and acting like a drunkin loonie bin)


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

you told me that story hahahaha

sarah take your clothes off . be there in 5


----------



## QuintinsMommy

im coming too :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

i iz waitin and am naked


----------



## annawrigley

Sarah's always DTF ;) Slaggles...


----------



## sarah0108

Oi shut it wiggles :rofl:


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

pictures or it isnt true sarah ;)


----------



## 10.11.12

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fD8ESHqfxZY


----------



## sarah0108

Go look on my tagged pics on fb :lol: you'll find plenty!


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Youz a hottie


----------



## sarah0108

no you are :winkwink:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

you are all hotties.


----------



## sarah0108

Milfs


----------



## annawrigley

^ Lol just remembered us getting called milfs in Nottingham by some random passer by, we still got it even if we don't have our kids with us ;)


----------



## lizardbreath

Not even a Little bit worth it . I Dated my ex and to be to his standards I had to never weigh over 110 I was litterally starving myself So I wouldnt Gain weight . Leaving him was the Best this i ever did for my self concious. No Man is ever worth it if hes only attracted to you physically. your an awesome person and your beautiful. so the right man is so out there.


----------



## sarah0108

i know Anna :rofl: we were like 'OMG how did they know?'


----------



## ~RedLily~

I'd tell him where to go! He must think highly of himself to think he's worth changing yourself for :dohh:


----------

